# Knew it wouldn't last



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

R15 #3, bit the dust today. Came home, blue power and yellow record light flickering about twice a second. Won't power on. I'm getting really fed up with losing all my recordings every few months. When is DirecTV going to get rid of these things and give us a real DVR that works consistently? :nono2:  :nono:


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> R15 #3, bit the dust today. Came home, blue power and yellow record light flickering about twice a second. Won't power on. I'm getting really fed up with losing all my recordings every few months. When is DirecTV going to get rid of these things and give us a real DVR that works consistently? :nono2:  :nono:


My R15 is over three years old and still going strong. Actually, I almost wish it would die so I'd have an excuse to upgrade it to an HR2x!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> R15 #3, bit the dust today. Came home, blue power and yellow record light flickering about twice a second. Won't power on. I'm getting really fed up with losing all my recordings every few months. When is DirecTV going to get rid of these things and give us a real DVR that works consistently? :nono2:  :nono:


Did you try unplugging it for 30 minutes to completely power it off and then plug it back in?

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've found the R15 to be more trouble-free and reliable than other DVR's.

One of my R15's is FOUR YEARS OLD and I have no idea what it suffered through the first three years of it's existence but it still has it's original 2005 HDD (so sue me I opened it up). 

My other R15 is 2 years old and was new when I got it. They run cool & quiet (at least the R15-300) and with the latest version of software have very few problems and almost never miss a recording or fail to play it back completely.


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Did you try unplugging it for 30 minutes to completely power it off and then plug it back in?
> 
> - Merg


Yep, let it sit overnight and all day today, still the same exact symptoms 24 hours later.

Guess I'm just the unlucky sap that keeps getting the refurbished lemon R15's from DirecTV for $19.95 a pop in shipping fees.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> Yep, let it sit overnight and all day today, still the same exact symptoms 24 hours later.
> 
> Guess I'm just the unlucky sap that keeps getting the refurbished lemon R15's from DirecTV for $19.95 a pop in shipping fees.


Wow!!! I feel your pain....I'd call, and try to see if the next one will be the charm..Good luck.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> Yep, let it sit overnight and all day today, still the same exact symptoms 24 hours later.
> 
> Guess I'm just the unlucky sap that keeps getting the refurbished lemon R15's from DirecTV for $19.95 a pop in shipping fees.


If it breaks down within 90 days you don't have to pay the S & H fee. Since you seem to have had a lot of bad luck with the reconditioned units, why not try to get the S & H fee waived? Or if they can't do that, I know they like offering Showtime for 3 months free since I've gotten that one four or five times due to various DirecTV hassles....


----------



## RenHoek (May 25, 2006)

Guess I got the CSR who was having a bad day or something. "We can't waive the S&H fee, you're outside the 90 day window...".

Got a R15-100 as a replacement, maybe I'll have better luck than with the R15-500's that I've had in the past.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

RenHoek said:


> Guess I got the CSR who was having a bad day or something. "We can't waive the S&H fee, you're outside the 90 day window...".
> 
> Got a R15-100 as a replacement, maybe I'll have better luck than with the R15-500's that I've had in the past.


Perhaps. I personally like the R15-300's (made by Philips/Magnavox). They are actually SMALLER than the 100 & 500's, they run cool & quiet, and they appear to be of very good quality. PS: Your 100 is an RCA/Thomson Consumer Electronics creation in case you are nosy. Your 500's were from a little-known outfit called Humax.


----------

